# silvermoon website



## silvermoonmold (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.silvermoonsoapmolds.com


----------



## carebear (Feb 14, 2010)

I bought from this mold maker back in 2008 and love those molds.  They went through a difficult period but I think (hope) that they are back on track.  I've ordered another set of molds and will post my review of the service, communication, and of course the molds when I can!


----------



## carebear (Aug 19, 2011)

well, I got an apology email - sorry for disappearing and promising to be back for good this time.  I think that my silvermoon molds are my ABSOLUTE FAVORITE silicone molds and am very hopeful.


----------



## Relle (Aug 19, 2011)

Just clicked on the link and it said web site under consruction, are they operating ?


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Aug 20, 2011)

My page said Under Construction at the top as well, but it still seems to be up and running, with clickable links to different mold categories and drop downs for optional things like wood to go with the silicone.


----------

